
Emoji Number Plates Launched in Queensland - clouddrover
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-47301316
======
gkoberger
For people who just saw the title or have seen joke tweets on Twitter, it's a
bit misleading. The article does a good job of outlining what's really
happening. License plates have always been customizable to a certain extent
(like, adding a sports team), the emojis aren't officially part of the license
plate numbers. They're just an image, which happens to be an emoji, that can
be placed next to the license number.

~~~
anonytrary
So, it's basically a glorified weather-proof sticker on your license plate. I
guess you saved me a click.

------
dmolony
I wonder if you can use an emoji that looks like a number or letter (in a
similar font to the rest of the number plate).

~~~
stcredzero
To combine phishing and swatting? Come up with a license plate that looks like
someone else's license plate, then commit crimes so the police comes after
them?

What if license plates could be used like QR codes? Some police already have
such equipment attached to video cameras in their cars.

~~~
zenpeace
This is already a case for quite a few years in Queensland...

[https://www.caradvice.com.au/539545/automatic-number-
plate-r...](https://www.caradvice.com.au/539545/automatic-number-plate-
recognition-in-detail-we-go-on-patrol-with-queensland-police/)

[https://www.caradvice.com.au/539545/automatic-number-
plate-r...](https://www.caradvice.com.au/539545/automatic-number-plate-
recognition-in-detail-we-go-on-patrol-with-queensland-police/photos/)

